# 2010 Bowtech Destroyer



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Some of you may recognize one of the assailants... :wink:


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

bcazewell said:


> Just stumbled across this on youtube. Bowtech "Destroyer" Any ideas?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh8-q0l4XxQ



If it's legit, it's a cleaver marketing tool :wink:

I love it. 7" BH shooting 340 with an ATA of 32 5/8


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

bowtech need better garage doors!!!


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm. Intresting Watson.


----------



## rmadduxjr (Jul 20, 2007)

Pretty cool vid! Really liked the cut out pattern on the riser.


----------



## Ginge (Oct 5, 2009)

bow # 2 
350
6 BH
4.1 lbs
Axle to axle 32 5/8

the riser looks very interesting from what i can see, alien x kinda style


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

interesting. alien-style riser cutouts, alphamax style limb cup/bridge, and monster-inspired cams. what a Smörgåsbord.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Why would BT have an Alien in their shop?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Why would BT have an Alien in their shop?


exactly,

looks like an Martin Alien


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Ginge said:


> bow # 2
> 350
> 6 BH
> 4.1 lbs
> ...


Quite interesting.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

rofl-

"I stumbled across this on youtube"....

Pretty slick marketing, if you ask me. Vid had been posted just minutes before your post. I have a sneaking suspicion you may be in on the crime.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

lol..........only on AT

I do recognize the one guy and know for sure he works for Bowtech:wink:

pretty interesting

I also heard 350 was the slow one(lol)


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

It's kinda the theme lately in archery, isn't it? Let a little info leak out to get the guys liked us worked into a froth before the actual release. Remember the speedometer ads last year? Or the little pics of just pieces of the Alien? 

Bow looks cool- now Bcazewell, fess up. Let's see some more pics! We're on to you!


----------



## debowhunter (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow if that don't bring on the antcipation I don't know what will.I have an 07 Alley and a 08 equalizer but i think there is room for one more in the stable:tongue:


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Hopefully it will have the roller guard..


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Hopefully it will have the roller guard..


hopefully it will shoot arrows out straight with the rest near centerline of the riser

who cares if it has a cable slide or roller guard, fix the problems from last year


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*coooool*

i bet their will be some great bows this year from alot of companys speed sells:wink: always has:thumbs_up its a mocho thing i guess :cocktail:


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't hardly wait.:darkbeer:


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Destroyer*

Great Marketing!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Go BowTech!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*Thats awsome!*

Love the vid. I want one.......lol.......just kidding. I love all bows and I think that this will be a good one as well. Hoyt's will be awsome, Pse prolly got something that kicks butt. And MATHEWS, well they will still be Mathews:wink:
Looking forward to all the unvieling!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks like my alien. guess bowtech went back on there slogan


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

how come non of you bowtechies are not complaining about the 6" brace? hmmmmmmm strange its ok for BT to do it for speed but not other companies.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Did I see a laminated limb design?


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol, pretty good stuff there!


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

kbp8928 said:


> how come non of you bowtechies are not complaining about the 6" brace? hmmmmmmm strange its ok for BT to do it for speed but not other companies.


Bowtech already has a bow with 6" BH. Called the 82nd.:darkbeer:


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Why would BT have an Alien in their shop?


caught that right away also. 4.1 pounds seems pretty heavy for a bow with such little material in the riser. . . . perimeter weights in both cams?? j/k


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one to see the similarity to the Alien X.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

*Is it just me...*

look at the end of the video close at the limbs. Seems like they have a solid past parallel limb


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome, like the lines on it.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

500 fps said:


> Did I see a laminated limb design?


its about damn time. I am interested in the 7 in BH version at 340.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

joffutt1 said:


> its about damn time. I am interested in the 7 in BH version at 340.


its already made. called a alien x:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

clever!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Gatta admit the view was pretty sharp looking setup!!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

The similarities to the Alien (and I'll be the first to admit, I see it too)....end with the riser cut outs.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

hmmmm...I don't know what to think. 

340 FPS with a 7" brace..it's been done before....not sure if this gonna be the "Home Run" hit Bowtech needs next year. 
Neat ad though. :darkbeer:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> hmmmm...I don't know what to think.
> 
> 340 FPS with a 7" brace..it's been done before....not sure if this gonna be the "Home Run" hit Bowtech needs next year.
> Neat ad though. :darkbeer:


I don't know, if it's as quiet and shock free as my 07 Guardian I'll probably be interested. I'll at least have to shoot it for sure.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't think I'm interested...


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> caught that right away also. 4.1 pounds seems pretty heavy for a bow with such little material in the riser. . . . perimeter weights in both cams?? j/k


Yep, I saw an Alien X too.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Boludo said:


>


ALL day long....an Alien....


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

That thing has omen looking cams on it.. with a alienx riser..


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*lol*

i would still buy a mathews.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Personally I have never been a big bowtech fan. But dang that thing is looking pretty sweet.. Good job so far guys..


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

shooter74 said:


> i would still buy a mathews.


congratulations worthless post of the day award goes to you 



the bow looks good yes it looks a bit like an alien but every bow looks like every other bow somewhat there is only so much you can do with a riser cams and limbs to make them look different .

im sure it will shoot great and be realy quiet just like the other bowtechs


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

So much on refusing to follow:zip:


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

*new botech*

hopefully no roller or better des.roller cable guard the first would be great but something to talk about for sure,the fanboys will have something to argue about for the next year or so!:thumbs_up


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

Im not seeing the Alien resemblance, someone post a pic


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

If you do a frame by frame you can see there are some changes to the roller guard.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

KurtVL said:


> hopefully it will shoot arrows out straight with the rest near centerline of the riser
> 
> who cares if it has a cable slide or roller guard, fix the problems from last year


I agree. But thats not really their M.O. is it.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

150,000 test shots or what.. pretty cool stuff..


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Aggieland said:


> 150,000 test shots or what.. pretty cool stuff..


That is how many times they predict the Sherlock Homles of AT will say it looks like an alien before they shoot it and realize looks dont make a bow.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

I wonder if that gear looking device is for the draw length adjustment?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> That thing has omen looking cams on it.. with a alienx riser..


I would like to know how someone could build a new cam that doesn't look like one created already. Plus the omens are a different cam system


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I have never bought a bowtech but this this looks pretty sick awsome.. I might have to give it a try!:thumbs_up


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> I would like to know how someone could build a new cam that doesn't look like one created already. Plus the omens are a different cam system


I cleared things up in my post.. its a sweet looking rig man..


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Dewboy said:


> Yep, I saw an Alien X too.


It does look like the alien riser cut outs but then again why did martin use binary cams on their alien?
Bowtech brought that design back so whats the difference, except a cam design is alot more involved than some new riser cutouts


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> I cleared things up in my post.. its a sweet looking rig man..


No problem its just wierd how that always comes up, I mean how many different shapes can a cam be


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

theres another one thats going to blow up LOL LOL!!!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> No problem its just wierd how that always comes up, I mean how many different shapes can a cam be


I agree.. They all have to take pretty much the same shape to get a drawforce curve the same yadda yadda.. Anyway


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

A couple things that haven't been mentioned - pause the video at 2:45 and it looks like a roller guard that actually flexes?? Am I seeing this right?? Also, it looks to have a new bearing/axle system. Can't wait to see the whole thing!!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

cgchris99 said:


> I wonder if that gear looking device is for the draw length adjustment?


It is not for draw length adjustment.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

JMaxH said:


> A couple things that haven't been mentioned - pause the video at 2:45 and it looks like a roller guard that actually flexes?? Am I seeing this right?? Also, it looks to have a new bearing/axle system. Can't wait to see the whole thing!!


2:12-2:13 :wink:


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

If it has a roller guard i ain't interested.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

So far this year.. If that is the bow their selling it gets my bad ass looking bow award.. But plenty of bows to come. Will be a fun fall thats for sure!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah thats a roller and it does look like it could flex. very creative!!


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

I heard through the "grapevine" that the new roller guard in simple terms works a lot like a drop away rest.

The roller guard will take up some of the lateral force (torque) out of the riser at full draw and then move out of the way upon the shot.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

OK,what is the item at 2:09???


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

Doesnt look anything like an Alien, Ive looked at every pic I could find.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks like a roller guard.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> I heard through the "grapevine" that the new roller guard in simple terms works a lot like a drop away rest.
> 
> The roller guard will take up some of the lateral force (torque) out of the riser at full draw and then move out of the way upon the shot.


If true that is a very cool idea.

I like what I see so far, very cool. One thing I don't like is the riser. Not that it is not decent looking, but because the Alien was a radical departure from all other bows previously as far as looks and the BT goes and basically copies it. In other words, the Alien is so different that it is so obvious that BT essentially copied it, so much for any subtle comparison.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

theres everyones tribute with more speed, I dont like the 32 ata


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> If true that is a very cool idea.
> 
> I like what I see so far, very cool. One thing I don't like is the riser. Not that it is not decent looking, but because the Alien was a radical departure from all other bows previously as far as looks and the BT goes and basically copies it. In other words, the Alien is so different that it is so obvious that BT essentially copied it, so much for any subtle comparison.


you never know the change stuff at the last minute


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> If true that is a very cool idea.
> 
> I like what I see so far, very cool. One thing I don't like is the riser. Not that it is not decent looking, but because the Alien was a radical departure from all other bows previously as far as looks and the BT goes and basically copies it. In other words, the Alien is so different that it is so obvious that BT essentially copied it, so much for any subtle comparison.


Can you show me how they copied it? I see holes of all sorts of shapes cut into BT bows of all years. Yet you and several others seem to think they copied the Alien based on a shadow.

Seems like company bashing to me. Prove me wrong, post some side by sides with the shadow.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> It does look like the alien riser cut outs but then again why did martin use binary cams on their alien?
> Bowtech brought that design back so whats the difference, except a cam design is alot more involved than some new riser cutouts


i believe they use hybrid cams.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> i believe they use hybrid cams.


They call them hybrids but they are slaved the same as a binary cam and function just like a binary. The outer lobes are just slightly different shape between top and bottom.


----------



## FiremanStokes (Sep 7, 2009)

Say what you want, My wife is going to be buying one of these!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> They call them hybrids but they are slaved the same as a binary cam and function just like a binary. The outer lobes are just slightly different shape between top and bottom.


so its different:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> so its different:wink:


as different as they can be and still work and function the same. Same thing as risers. Only X amount of ways to make cuts in them.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris/AL said:


> Can you show me how they copied it? I see holes of all sorts of shapes cut into BT bows of all years. Yet you and several others seem to think they copied the Alien based on a shadow.
> 
> Seems like company bashing to me. Prove me wrong, post some side by sides with the shadow.


Are you serious ???

Come on man, even "blind Freddie" could see the similarities ! (but then again i guess "blind Freddie" mustn't be a bowtech fan, and that's why even he can see it) 

I'm not saying it's a direct copy, but it does look very very similar to an Alien-X riser from the little bit we can see of it, and quite a few people have noticed it and mentioned it, you seem to one of the few who can't seem to see it ??? 

Woody


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

Woody69 said:


> Are you serious ???
> 
> Come on man, even "blind Freddie" could see the similarities ! (but then again i guess "blind Freddie" mustn't be a bowtech fan, and that's why even he can see it)
> 
> ...


Post em up then, for the "blind."


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Boludo said:


>




Martin Alien....with Mathews monster cams.....man, cant anyone come up with their own stuff anymore?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

o well no point complaining about it. it does look cool and will most likly shoot good.

we can all admit they got the idea from rytera cause it shows. its not exactly the same though.

we can just let the bow do the talking when it comes out.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris/AL said:


> Post em up then, for the "blind."


well as soon as you or bowtech puts out some decent pictures so we can get a better look we will all be able to see how much it does or doesn't resemble an Alien-X riser.

As i already said "from the little bit of it that we can see so far, it looks very similar" but we won't know for sure until you or bowtech give us some good clear pics of the whole thing, but for the amount of people already on this thread who have also mentioned it looks very similar as well, i guess it must be an "anti-bowtech conspiracy" or just unbelievably coincidental that so many people think it looks "SIMILAR" to an Alien-X :wink: :darkbeer:

I'm not bashing the bow or the company, i just believe that you can't see any similarity at all ??? 

Woody


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Martin Alien....with Mathews monster cams.....man, cant anyone come up with their own stuff anymore?


Where did Hoyt get the split riser idea from on their Alpha Max?:darkbeer:


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't really care but here you go guys. Duke it out.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I called my dealer tonight and in about 3 weeks he will have some 2010s to check out in person. BowTech or whom every, 2010 is looking to be a great year for some outstanding bows. 

They are all chasing each other and a genuine original thought is tough to come by these days. Sharing technology and thinking outside the box is what makes our sport great. Alien riser or Omen cam look-a-like or not, does not matter. Try to design a modern compound that does not resemble some other design...good luck. No matter the brand we have more eye candy to choose from and at the end of the day, chose one you like to shoot. They will still out shoot most of our abilities, kill game and center punch X's. Some just do it faster and in more style than others. 

Good job to BowTech for a great marketing strategy. I hope they leak more of their line up via YouTube. :thumbs_up


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Martin Alien....with Mathews monster cams.....man, cant anyone come up with their own stuff anymore?


Please I can see the alien resemblance but monster cams is a little much. They don't even function the same,


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jhorne said:


> Where did Hoyt get the split riser idea from on their Alpha Max?:darkbeer:


Umm... it doesn't have one


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by buckeyebuckhntr
> I heard through the "grapevine" that the new roller guard in simple terms works a lot like a drop away rest.
> 
> ...


Believe me, it is true :wink:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

mdmountainman said:


> I don't really care but here you go guys. Duke it out.


You right it does look like it, but lets be honest.
In the past few years roller guard mostly mathews, binary cam (or whatever, cams tied to each other) bowtech, basically no limb pockets PSE. Your alien has all those
IMO those things mean alot more to a bow than looks (cutouts)
Yes cutouts have to be done right and we see one piece of the bow, I doubt the handle is a cutout and I am sure it doesn't have a 3 piece riser like the alien


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

I wanted something with LONG ATA 

I couldn't care much about speed... unfortunately I'm only in that 5% of the market.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I called my dealer tonight and in about 3 weeks he will have some 2010s to check out in person. BowTech or whom every, 2010 is looking to be a great year for some outstanding bows. 

They are all chasing each other and a genuine original thought is tough to come by these days. Sharing technology and thinking outside the box is what makes our sport great. Alien riser or Omen cam look-a-like or not, does not matter. Try to design a modern compound that does not resemble some other design...good luck. No matter the brand we have more eye candy to choose from and at the end of the day, chose one you like to shoot. They will still out shoot most of our abilities, kill game and center punch X's. Some just do it faster and in more style than others. 

Good job to BowTech for a great marketing strategy. I hope they leak more of their line up via YouTube. :thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> You right it does look like it, but lets be honest.
> In the past few years roller guard mostly mathews, binary cam (or whatever, cams tied to each other) bowtech, basically no limb pockets PSE. Your alien has all those
> IMO those things mean alot more to a bow than looks (cutouts)


i would compare the alien pockets more to mathews. mathews never made the first roller gaurd so no copy from them, and hybrid cams. according to BT they are different in performance.

one thing rytera had different was that riser and grip.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

sawtoothscream said:


> i would compare the alien pockets more to mathews. mathews never made the first roller gaurd so no copy from them, and hybrid cams. according to BT they are different in performance.
> 
> one thing rytera had different was that riser and grip.


I remember PSE coming out with the mach X which seemed to me to start this no limb pocket craze, I know mathews didn't make it but they were the only major manufacturer using it for the past 5 years or so.
They can call them hybrids but they are tied together which is the selling point of binaries

I don't care anyway I thought the alien looked cool so, I hope they all copy each other as long as they copy the right stuff


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

Some better pics.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> I remember PSE coming out with the mach X which seemed to me to start this no limb pocket craze, I know mathews didn't make it but they were the only major manufacturer using it for the past 5 years or so.
> 
> I don't care anyway I thought the alien looked cool so, I hope they all copy each other as long as they copy the right stuff


ya but mathews had those roto cups going on thedrens and thats when martin started as well. and they look the same.

ya idc ethier now. just a tool/toy


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

sawtoothscream said:


> ya but mathews had those roto cups going on thedrens and thats when martin started as well. and they look the same.
> 
> ya idc ethier now. just a tool/toy


They did start those roto cups but that was the year after the mach x. I am just saying they started the basically no weight limb pockets


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

i could care less what it looks like, its gonna kill all the competition this year:wink:


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

rjack said:


> I called my dealer tonight and in about 3 weeks he will have some 2010s to check out in person. BowTech or whom every, 2010 is looking to be a great year for some outstanding bows.
> 
> They are all chasing each other and a genuine original thought is tough to come by these days. Sharing technology and thinking outside the box is what makes our sport great. Alien riser or Omen cam look-a-like or not, does not matter. Try to design a modern compound that does not resemble some other design...good luck. No matter the brand we have more eye candy to choose from and at the end of the day, chose one you like to shoot. They will still out shoot most of our abilities, kill game and center punch X's. Some just do it faster and in more style than others.
> 
> Good job to BowTech for a great marketing strategy. I hope they leak more of their line up via YouTube. :thumbs_up


Well said .... Buy what you like and shoot it !


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> They did start those roto cups but that was the year after the mach x. I am just saying they started the basically no weight limb pockets


ok i see.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

possum boy said:


> i could care less what it looks like, its gonna kill all the competition this year:wink:


OR THE SHOOTER.LOL JK:thumbs_up


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

0nepin said:


> OR THE SHOOTER.LOL JK:thumbs_up


damn right! the less competition the better lol jk


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

I was huge bowtech fanboi and was thrilled when I saw new stuff they were doing but after the mess from the 09's and here bowtech puts on some more new fangled ideas with a moving roller guard 

Sorry but I remember the 08 with their short stop idea that didn't work and was cancelled with the 09's, then all the issues with the centerpivots with th 09's

I'm still a big fan of new tech and seeing bowtech push forward but I'm sure notin a hurry to buy something from them until other ginea pigs prove everything is ok first

sorry bowtech but I'm not impressed until you prove you fixed things


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Cant Wait to see >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:thumbs_up


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Ginge said:


> bow # 2
> 350
> 6 BH
> 4.1 lbs
> ...


That is what I thought as well.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

*Too bad they didn't put that time into dealing with their customers....they might have maintained oned.*

Yes, Im complaining.....I have my reasons.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Sweet...an Alien-X riser and a PSE Omen cam. If it shoots anything like either of those two bows, Bowtech is sure to have a winner on their hands. And I'm being serious when I say that...it will probably be very successful.


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

bowtech should not be moving backwards in their riser designs


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Alien*



Chris/AL said:


> Doesnt look anything like an Alien, Ive looked at every pic I could find.


I think everyone was talking about the shadow of the bow in the video.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Beyond parallel limbs (not quite like an x-force)
Aggressive cam
A cross between a center-pivot and alien riser
Moving roller guard
Good speed 


I may have to shoot one!!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*A 35" version coming??*

*I hope they have a longer version coming too.*


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

sawtoothscream said:


> ya but mathews had those roto cups going on thedrens and thats when martin started as well. and they look the same.
> 
> ya idc ethier now. just a tool/toy


 Kodiak bow logic was the first manufacturer I know of to not use limb pockets.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

just thought i would kick up the brightness and contrast a bit to make the riser a bit easier to see.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that some kind of yoke I see? Ala Darton, maybe, or AVS style?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

cams resemble high country cams sorta


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

TOOL said:


> Is that some kind of yoke I see? Ala Darton, maybe, or AVS style?


nevermind, sting leech of some kind.:embara:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

bcazewell said:


> Just stumbled across this on youtube. Bowtech "Destroyer" Any ideas?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh8-q0l4XxQ


aperrently bowtech has better security than PSE .They almost cought MATTs boys dam SYMO .LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## sportsman4256 (Oct 13, 2009)

The Bowtech destroyer is going to be a speed bow and should have some new features that everyone is going to like.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

So does this mean the rest of the line up is the same as 09?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Giggety said:


> So does this mean the rest of the line up is the same as 09?


nice looking bow:wink:


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

*destroyer video*

if i were bowtech id dust that lead pipe for prints. 

looks nice


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

*destroyer*

wouldnt it be great if they made it a shoot through design. no or little lean to the cam and all speed


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

500 fps said:


> If you do a frame by frame you can see there are some changes to the roller guard.




:wink::zip:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

NJ-ELITE said:


> theres another one thats going to blow up LOL LOL!!!


 Like your leader's business deals?:wink:


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

A navy Destroyer, or a just a "Destroyer" in general. I'm guessing the latter of the two.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

B Man said:


> look at the end of the video close at the limbs. Seems like they have a solid past parallel limb



The vid I saw had laminated limbs on the bow


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Crackers said:


> The vid I saw had laminated limbs on the bow


I think he meant solid as in "not split limbs" ??? :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## sportsman4256 (Oct 13, 2009)

once the specs are out one of the first places i'm looking is hunterfriend.com. they are always one of the first to get info. they are the largest bowtech dealer in the world (single location). Check out their videos on youtube. Boomerblue posts them.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Woody69 said:


> I think he meant solid as in "not split limbs" ??? :darkbeer:
> 
> Woody



I see your point and they were solid limbs


----------



## sportsman4256 (Oct 13, 2009)

if you watch the video close not only are they solid limbs but they are binary cams with split cables. that will eliminate the cam lean issue and still keep the binary cam benefits.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I was going to sink money into a Special Edition SWAT, but I think I'll save the money and get me this bow....


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Just to make sure I'm straight they are single laminated limbs. 

Solid limb just gives room for those to complain


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I think BowTech has stepped up and responded to just about all of the criticisms I've seen on this board.

"Bring back the Allegience/Tribute!"....well, this is just a souped of version of those platforms with 2 BH options. And from what I've heard, the draw of these are so increadibly smooth you will not beleive they are able to generate the speeds they do. 

"The LIMBS!!"....has that been a legitimate beef? I think so, and BowTech has respomded with a laminated limb with cycle testing to ensure durability before it goes to market.

"If the Sentinal/Captain didn't have the lateral torgue produced by the rollerguard, they'd be the best thing since bewbies"....BowTech has responded with a solution that addresses that.

All in all, I think this is a huge step in the right direction and proof they do listen to customers. I also know that customer service is a huge priority for them (as much as the final product) that they take very seriously, and it will be shown how seriously in the months and years to come.......just like the 2010 line-up shows how seriously they take customer requests.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

500 fps said:


> I think BowTech has stepped up and responded to just about all of the criticisms I've seen on this board.
> 
> "Bring back the Allegience/Tribute!"....well, this is just a souped of version of those platforms with 2 BH options. And from what I've heard, the draw of these are so increadibly smooth you will not beleive they are able to generate the speeds they do.
> 
> ...


5bills,

pardon me if i wait till the bows are out and other people test them and verify your hypothesis.

i hope you are right though


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't wait to get a full look at it. Hope it is still smooth to draw, quiet, and tunable.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

KurtVL said:


> 5bills,
> 
> pardon me if i wait till the bows are out and other people test them and verify your hypothesis.
> 
> i hope you are right though



I don't blame you one bit. That is completley understandable.


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks sweet to me. Can't wait!


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

:moviecorn


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

500 fps said:


> I think BowTech has stepped up and responded to just about all of the criticisms I've seen on this board.
> 
> "Bring back the Allegience/Tribute!"....well, this is just a souped of version of those platforms with 2 BH options. And from what I've heard, the draw of these are so increadibly smooth you will not beleive they are able to generate the speeds they do.
> 
> ...


It does appear they did their home work. As far as im concearned its one bad looking bow. I liked the Alien x riser and this one looks just as cool..


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

sportsman4256 said:


> if you watch the video close not only are they solid limbs but they are binary cams with split cables. that will eliminate the cam lean issue and still keep the binary cam benefits.


With the yolk system they appear to be more of a traditional 2 cam than a binary.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

500 fps said:


> "If the Sentinel/Captain didn't have the lateral torgue produced by the rollerguard, they'd be the best thing since bewbies"....BowTech has responded with a solution that addresses that.


How did they do that?

That's a reason I went with a Commander and not a Sentinel.

Not really in love of the roller guard.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Neuralgia said:


> How did they do that?
> 
> That's a reason I went with a Commander and not a Sentinel.
> 
> Not really in love of the roller guard.


It appears that the roller guard in the video is not static, and maybe flexes during the draw to minimize the lateral torque.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bowtech*

All of you guys kill me, this looks like that and that looks like this, they copied this bow, well if you want to get down to it they all copied the 1972 version of Allen.

I think I got the year correct.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

500 fps said:


> It appears that the roller guard in the video is not static, and maybe flexes during the draw to minimize the lateral torque.


If that's true, then I'm sold on the Sentinel Follow up.

I like the 7" BH of it and the long ATA... actually that's my only complain about the Commander, 8" BH


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Trying something: enlargement of the flexible guard pic


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's the geared axle ...looks like some sorta zero tolerance axle fitment system.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting...

Let's see the final product then with the long ATA.

Or maybe they'll keep the Sentinel, with the modified roller guard... which I wouldn't have any problems with.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Quite interesting.


Verry much so! Think im gonna go with the elite though, barnsdale limbs can take it!


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

An allien? JK looks pretty cool and cool way to reveal a lil bit at a time if it is legit. I would rather have a 7" BH than a 6" that shoots 10 fps less.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Neuralgia said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Let's see the final product then with the long ATA.
> 
> Or maybe they'll keep the Sentinel, with the modified roller guard... which I wouldn't have any problems with.


I think they are keeping the Sentinel with the new guard.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

Then I'm sold.


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

Cant wait to compare it to the other bows comming out. Im in the market for another bow and the money is burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Aggieland said:


> 150,000 test shots or what.. pretty cool stuff..


Number of spare sets of limbs they intend to make.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

All the speculation is funny. Bowtech marketing works great. :wink:

All the marketing in the world and the greatest specs on paper don't mean squat. Let the bows speak for themselves. Performance is where it counts.

As always they are puting out the short AtoA speed bows first. Target bows will be last. So for anyone going to Vegas and wanting a new Bowtech don't hold your breath.

I am looking forward to shooting every new bow that I can this year.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Cool video!! Its that time of year again. Its fun to see the new releases come out!!


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

And I hear this one's gonna be even more fun to shoot!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Crackers said:


> The vid I saw had laminated limbs on the bow


Does this mean that Bowtech has been listening and haven't been just sitting on their thumbs? I thought all our Bowtech bashing was going to be in vain. Reliablility will put Bowtech on top.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

JWaltrip said:


> Does this mean that Bowtech has been listening and haven't been just sitting on their thumbs? I thought all our Bowtech bashing was going to be in vain. Reliablility will put Bowtech on top.


BowTech has a good feel for the pulse of the industry, and especially what the public wants to see. Most of the Corporate Advisory Staff -- including me -- are absolutely fanatical and passionate about our sport, and we spend an inordinate amount of our spare time on the bowhunting boards throughout the year.

Not only do our own findings and impressions of each model year get bounced back up to Corporate, but so does other topics of interest we think pertinent to future R&D.

I roomed with our lead designer a couple years ago at the ATA, and he was VERY open to discussion of new trends and ideas from a grassroots perspective. 


Often times they're further ahead in the design of year models than the average public can fathom, but they are listening and do their best to set the bar higher each year in the industry while incorporating needed adjustments along the way; it sure makes for a great combination -- as the Destroyer will testify to this year.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

*cable guard*

How is the cable guard movement going to effect a qad or any other rest that ties into the bus cable? Well thats if the guard arm moves, just a thought i had. The bows look sweet!!


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

There was another theard and I thought the name was going to Declaration when they said it starts with a 'D'.


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

BriceJ MI said:


> How is the cable guard movement going to effect a qad or any other rest that ties into the bus cable? Well thats if the guard arm moves, just a thought i had. The bows look sweet!!



If theyve done their testing, not going to be an issue.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Greg / MO said:


> BowTech has a good feel for the pulse of the industry, and especially what the public wants to see. Most of the Corporate Advisory Staff -- including me -- are absolutely fanatical and passionate about our sport, and we spend an inordinate amount of our spare time on the bowhunting boards throughout the year.
> 
> Not only do our own findings and impressions of each model year get bounced back up to Corporate, but so does other topics of interest we think pertinent to future R&D.
> 
> ...


So you're the one they listened to. :tongue:

You must be talking about Fred because none of the BT R&D guys could care less what the staff shooters think. They may listen but they won't acknowledge it.

I am sure that these bows will be great. But testing them at indoor distances won't tell everything. They need to take them out and test them at longer distances.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

The Destroyer has been put through its paces well beyond just what indoor testing will reveal. :darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Greg / MO said:


> The Destroyer has been put through its paces well beyond just what indoor testing will reveal. :darkbeer:


That's what I like to hear. I just hope that it was by someone that "can shoot" :wink:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

i want to see something better than that! 350 ibo? 351 on the chrono...  C'mon I have higher expectations than that.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I actually made a flexable roller guard like the one pictured,, after I got a certain phone call

Mine was made out of a section of a limb and a roller fixture was made to go on the end to house the roller assembly. I installed it on my Admiral and it "gave" a little at brace after I had deflection sanded it for the load. I had full expectations it would work but it didn't. I had the roller assembly on like the rollers were on the original factory guard and going to full draw, it flexed out away from the arrow! I knew right then if it was reversed like the one in the picture it would work like a recurve limb tip and flex inward to give to linear cable loading.

This thing will work:wink:

The picture shows the way it was mounted on my right handed bow.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

This picture shows the flexable bracket reversed from my initial orientation and mirrors the way the guard is shown in the picture on the DESTROYER:thumbs_up

I couldn't mount this flexable bracket on my Admiral backwards because of the "outside" mounting location. If there were an "inside of the riser" mounting location on my Admiral it would work.

Yet another innovation archers have overlooked for years, brought to you by BowTech:wink:


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

Any chance we can replace roller guards on 2009 bows with with the improved 2010 roller guards?


----------



## savoiebj (Aug 16, 2009)

sweet looking


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I am not so sure that a roller guard flexing that much will be good for accuracy. Think about it. It will oscilate, which will also cause movement in the cables and cams. It might solve some issues but induce others. I would like to see some slow motion pics of the whole sequence.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ata*

32 5/8 a little short ATA for me.

I'll be looking for an ATA between 35 and 37

Maybe they will have a big boy version.


Maybe call them the 35" destroyer XL and the 36"or 37"" destroyer XXL


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> I am not so sure that a roller guard flexing that much will be good for accuracy. Think about it. It will oscilate, which will also cause movement in the cables and cams. It might solve some issues but induce others. I would like to see some slow motion pics of the whole sequence.


 Cable rods flex, the same on every shot:wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking forward to the new bows. The guard looks interesting. I would like to see it in action more. I really hope that they did not get rid of the center pivot idea, thought. Those were some of the best riser designs around, in my opinion.

Just a thought I had, though: Why is it that the Bowtech roller guards caused issues, but you don't hear anything like that with the Mathews or Martin roller guards? Just wondering.


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

didn't bear already try the flexable roller guard thing a few years back?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> Cable rods flex, the same on every shot:wink:


Not the same. Now you are making something that will bend during the draw (made to bow) and has to spring back at the shot. What is stopping the oscilating? It's going to be like a sring board. Back and forth. Now you have induced vibration, the cable will now move back and forth as will the cams. I may be wrong, that is why I would like to see it in slow motion from several angles.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*How*



Boludo said:


>


I want to know how you get the still off the video. I know how to stop the video, obviously but never knew how to save the still frame.

Also what does everyone think of the axel on this thing. Can you get a still frame of those? It seems like that would add a lot of weight to the limb tips. 

Very interesting stuff for sure.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

great, just what the archery world need's another 32"ATA bow

cried when they dumped the 101st


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Reed said:


> great, just what the archery world need's another 32"ATA bow
> 
> cried when they dumped the 101st


*Yeah. Let's see a 35" or 36" Destroyer.:thumbs_up*


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

a1shooter said:


> I want to know how you get the still off the video. I know how to stop the video, obviously but never knew how to save the still frame.
> 
> Also what does everyone think of the axel on this thing. Can you get a still frame of those? It seems like that would add a lot of weight to the limb tips.
> 
> Very interesting stuff for sure.


I've got one of the axle in an earlier post.

To save screen shots you hit: Prnt Scrn

Then I just went to the paint program, right clicked "paste" placed the screen shot into the paint program.

Then you can crop it and manipulate it like you want.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

a1shooter said:


> I want to know how you get the still off the video. I know how to stop the video, obviously but never knew how to save the still frame.
> 
> Also what does everyone think of the axel on this thing. Can you get a still frame of those? It seems like that would add a lot of weight to the limb tips.
> 
> Very interesting stuff for sure.


Pretty easy. Do a print screen (push the printsceen button) and then paste that image into ms paint. Crop what you don't want, and boom, you've got it.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thanks*



500 fps said:


> I've got one of the axle in an earlier post.
> 
> To save screen shots you hit: Prnt Scrn
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch. I saw your axel post after I posted. I guess I shoulda read the whole thing first.


----------



## Ranger Link (Sep 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing the new bow, but I am still keeping my eye on an Admiral.

One question, how long until these new bows hit the pro shops? Feb?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Ranger Link said:


> I am looking forward to seeing the new bow, but I am still keeping my eye on an Admiral.
> 
> One question, how long until these new bows hit the pro shops? Feb?


You should start seeing them in shops next month sometime. At least that has been the way BT has done the first releases of the year. One or 2 bows a month til March. It will also depend on the dealers and when they make their orders.


----------



## FishinMarine09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Who can read spanish?*

http://www.noticierolapluma.com/el_...?p=24457&sid=f91b66fdd0061e5ec71ccef5915ad477



Its about the omegamax!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

JRH60 said:


> With the yolk system they appear to be more of a traditional 2 cam than a binary.


Nope, binary. Look at the Air Raid.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Jhorne said:


> Nope, binary. Look at the Air Raid.


air raid has a yolk-harness system.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Mr. Burns said:


> air raid has a yolk-harness system.


Yep, but it's not a 2 cam.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

FishinMarine09 said:


> http://www.noticierolapluma.com/el_...?p=24457&sid=f91b66fdd0061e5ec71ccef5915ad477
> 
> 
> 
> Its about the omegamax!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


haha its talking about that ones guys photo shop bows. Tiggi or whatever his name his. Katana


----------



## sportsman4256 (Oct 13, 2009)

The split yokes will make it seem like a traditional 2 cam bow but if you look at the device that they show when showing the cams and limbs it is an aditional part. I think its going into the limb. Like a cam within a cam.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

sportsman4256 said:


> The split yokes will make it seem like a traditional 2 cam bow but if you look at the device that they show when showing the cams and limbs it is an aditional part. I think its going into the limb. Like a cam within a cam.



I can't tell exactly what is going on, but it looks like the axle system is above/below the limb or sandwiched somehow, to avoid drilling holes in the limbs....


----------



## Mattole (Jul 16, 2009)

500 fps said:


> I think BowTech has stepped up and responded to just about all of the criticisms I've seen on this board.
> 
> 
> All in all, I think this is a huge step in the right direction and proof they do listen to customers. I also know that customer service is a huge priority for them (as much as the final product) that they take very seriously, and it will be shown how seriously in the months and years to come.......just like the 2010 line-up shows how seriously they take customer requests.


I own an Allegiance 07 bow that I am happy with. Fortunately I have not had to send it back to Bowtech for warranty repair. I am thinking of buying a new bow this year, but after hearing so many reports of how little Bowtech seems to value customer service in terms of not being willing to deal directly with their customers, I will be shopping for a bow from another company. Until they support their customers at least as well as every other bow company does, I will not support Bowtech. There are many great bows from many fine companies to choose from nowadays. High tech coolness is not enough. Are you listening, BT?


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Chris/AL said:


> If theyve done their testing, not going to be an issue.


Thats a pretty big "IF" with Bowtech.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*axle this*

looks like they borrowed the axle as well :wink:


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Those cheesy limb decals take away from it IMO.

Really, who wants a giant DESTROYER decal with the bows speed rating plastered from one end to the other? Just makes it look cheap.

If I test drive one and like it, that'll be the first thing to come off


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

So it has a riser that looks similar to an Alien-X riser, it has cams that look similar to Omen cams, and it looks like it may have axles similar to Merlin's ???

It's starting to look like the saying "refuse to follow, love to borrow" is coming true ?

Is there any possibility that this whole video of this bow is just a fake to throw people of the scent of what they are really coming out with ?

Woody


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

BriceJ MI said:


> theres everyones tribute with more speed, I dont like the 32 ata


agreed


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

There are many inovations that came out years and or decades ago that never caught on or got perfected. There are a lot of great minds out there now that take certain ideas to the next level, I have at it! Its no longer an infringment on a patent so who cares. we all come out on top with these ideas


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Mossy517 said:


> There are many inovations that came out years and or decades ago that never caught on or got perfected. There are a lot of great minds out there now that take certain ideas to the next level, I have at it! Its no longer an infringment on a patent so who cares. we all come out on top with these ideas



You are correct. Apparently all the Inspector Clouseau's out there don't realize previous technology can be found in every existing bow from every manufacturer. 

Oh googy, goody!! I've found another similar example in an older bow....let me post this and I'll look like an expert.....when in fact it has accomplished the exact opposite


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> You should start seeing them in shops next month sometime. At least that has been the way BT has done the first releases of the year. One or 2 bows a month til March. It will also depend on the dealers and when they make their orders.


Actually, according to my rep, dealers will not see their fall 5 bow package until mid November!!!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Kelsnore said:


> Actually, according to my rep, dealers will not see their fall 5 bow package until mid November!!!


That's what I said.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> That's what I said.


Right. My bad. Was thinking you were talking October. Duh lol


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Kelsnore said:


> Right. My bad. Was thinking you were talking October. Duh lol


Yeah they will have the contracts out to the dealers in the next week or so then it's a first come first serve for orders. Everyone needs to remember that it's only these 2 bows. Then maybe one or 2 bows released a month til they are all out, probably March or April for the redone Brigadier.


----------



## Cole_TX (Dec 10, 2008)

When will we see the 2010 line?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not like the limb decals either. I hope it was done simply for the video!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Masterkiller said:


> Those cheesy limb decals take away from it IMO.
> 
> Really, who wants a giant DESTROYER decal with the bows speed rating plastered from one end to the other? Just makes it look cheap.
> 
> If I test drive one and like it, that'll be the first thing to come off


I hope your kidding, you really think they will have ther IBO on the limbs on at the pro shops


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*i dont think they will ever make a bow*



bigscott said:


> agreed


as good as tribby :thumbs_do unless kevin goes back to work for them


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

BriceJ MI said:


> theres everyones tribute with more speed, I dont like the 32 ata


That being said, they could have just talked me into buying a new bow this year.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> ...Then maybe one or 2 bows released a month til they are all out, probably March or April for the redone Brigadier.



That's something I might also be interested in.


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

Anybody have any insight on the finishes??? I assume they'll be the same as always but i'm particulary interested in the limbs....hope they get the camo bath as well....i agree about destroyer sticker. It did look a little cartoonish.
I really don't think that was the final product. 

I am a die hard Bowtech shooter...I think that the new president over there may be shaking things up a little. i expect a breakout year for them :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

None of these bows are out in the hands of any one all the ones built are under lock and key...well except for the one John H. may have. So what you have is a little tease no more and the day that we see the clear picture will be the day they are ready to ship.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Crackers said:


> None of these bows are out in the hands of any one all the ones built are under lock and key...well except for the one John H. may have. So what you have is a little tease no more and the day that we see the clear picture will be the day they are ready to ship.


Yep I hear John is in Montana puttin one through it's paces.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Crackers said:


> None of these bows are out in the hands of any one all the ones built are under lock and key...well except for the one John H. may have. So what you have is a little tease no more and the day that we see the clear picture will be the day they are ready to ship.


 I agree that there is too much speculation of what the bow is or isn't right now. It has some tall competition in the speed department, for those that put speed ahead of any other trait but speed isn't the be all to end all.

I can wait.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> I agree that there is too much speculation of what the bow is or isn't right now. It has some tall competition in the speed department, for those that put speed ahead of any other trait but speed isn't the be all to end all.
> 
> I can wait.


Yep and they are not built to be the fastest thing out


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

How do we know that the 351 fps shown on the chrono isn't from the 7 inch brace bow? We only seen a glimpse of one bow and one speed:wink:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> How do we know that the 351 fps shown on the chrono isn't from the 7 inch brace bow? We only seen a glimpse of one bow and one speed:wink:


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Jan 17, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> Yep I hear John is in Montana puttin one through it's paces.


Where in Montana?? Maybe I can go under cover to get a look at the bow


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

Did someone think too measure this Bow ATA (Air Raid) or does that number just look good on paper.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> I am not so sure that a roller guard flexing that much will be good for accuracy. Think about it. It will oscilate, which will also cause movement in the cables and cams. It might solve some issues but induce others. I would like to see some slow motion pics of the whole sequence.


If you saw a high-speed video of a bow being shot you'd never shoot one again.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> If you saw a high-speed video of a bow being shot you'd never shoot one again.


That's not true. I have seen every bow that I have shot in the past 4 years in high speed. And It helped me understand some things. But with a made to flex cable guard I am skepticle that it will do anything for accuracy. It has to induce vibration. But until it is unveiled this is only speculation.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> That's not true. I have seen every bow that I have shot in the past 4 years in high speed. And It helped me understand some things. But with a made to flex cable guard I am skepticle that it will do anything for accuracy. It has to induce vibration. But until it is unveiled this is only speculation.


And you think nothing else on a bow "induces vibration"? Then I guess there's no need for stabilizers to do anything but balance a bow.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> And you think nothing else on a bow "induces vibration"? Then I guess there's no need for stabilizers to do anything but balance a bow.


You're missing the point. Of course everything moves. Why or what is the big advantage of having a cable guard made to have a spring board action. Why have it flex more than a bar already does. I'm trying to see the advantage and your spouting basics. Only an idiot would argue stabilizrs and balancing. Not even part of the question. 

So here is the question. Why have a cable guard built to flex in and out? What are the advantages? I see the disadvantages. Or is it a gimick that will serve no real practical purpose. If it is there to reduce cam lean, it's not necessary unless they have a design this year that has way too much lean. And as the laws of physics go, what will reduce the oscilations? It's obviously not rigid and there is no stopper. Like I said until it comes out and is seen in person it's only speculation that is what is going to be on the bow. What we have seen is only prototype and may or may not even end up on the bow.

I specialize in making Bowtechs shoot better. When I see something new I like to know why it's there and what it's advantage is.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't think its going to vibrate much at all. The tension from the cables should keep it from doing anything but flexing.

I believe the benefit is that it will flex in towards the center shot at full draw, getting closer to the arrow, and keeping everything closer to the center of the arrow. When less tension is on the cables closer to the end of the power stroke, it goes farther away from the arrow, thus clearing the fletchings. This is just my assumption.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

"So here is the question. Why have a cable guard built to flex in and out? What are the advantages? I see the disadvantages. Or is it a gimick that will serve no real practical purpose. If it is there to reduce cam lean, it's not necessary unless they have a design this year that has way too much lean. And as the laws of physics go, what will reduce the oscilations? It's obviously not rigid and there is no stopper. Like I said until it comes out and is seen in person it's only speculation that is what is going to be on the bow. What we have seen is only prototype and may or may not even end up on the bow."

If you remember I made one with a spring loaded arm that reduced the amount of lateral torque to the bow on my Admiral. It did work and I could actually change the point of impact up to 8 inches right to left just by adjusting the amount of preload in the spring. It worked on the center track cams on my Admiral and I can only imagine it will work better on a conventional Binary cammed bow or any other cam system for that matter. There is an incredible amount of force in those cables at full draw and it's transfered to the riser in two planes with a fixed roller guard. Much less on a bow with a conventional cable rod and slide, only one plane and laterally the cable rod can flex some to reduce the amount actually applied to the riser in the form of torque.

I'm concerned though wheather this new flexing guard will be adjustable. Preload requirements will be different for different draw weights and fletching sizes. With my spring loaded roller guard there was no added noise or vibration, only lateral cable torque reduction that you could see on the target and between the cables and the arrow shaft at full draw.

My focus lately has been to make the most of torque reduction by following other's leads in making an adjustable shoot through system. If less torque is good, none at all is even better and it very much shows in centershot, sight/arrow alignment and point of impact change.

My last concern is if Bowtech or Savage filed for patent soon enough:wink:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Mikegb88 said:


> I don't think its going to vibrate much at all. The tension from the cables should keep it from doing anything but flexing.
> 
> I believe the benefit is that it will flex in towards the center shot at full draw, getting closer to the arrow, and keeping everything closer to the center of the arrow. When less tension is on the cables closer to the end of the power stroke, it goes farther away from the arrow, thus clearing the fletchings. This is just my assumption.


 The cable silencers will help absorb vibration that may be generated and also, don't rule out the use of a rubber suppressor of some sort if it is perceiveable at the shot. I used a fish scale to crudely measure the amount of force it took to pull the cables out of the path of the arrow on my Admiral, somewhat equal to what the factory cable roller guide would do and it took 16 pounds of pull to do it. That was without any "forward" preloading of the cables, just directly to the side. The factory roller bar is about 4 inches long so one could assume a similar multiplying factor of 4 to the 16 pounds and equal 64 pounds of "leverage" applied to the riser, without the linear preload. It's a bunch!!

This was all "measured" on my Admiral with Center Track cams. A more conventional "string on left, cables on right" cam system will have much less cable torque.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> If you remember I made one with a spring loaded arm that reduced the amount of lateral torque to the bow on my Admiral. It did work and I could actually change the point of impact up to 8 inches right to left just by adjusting the amount of preload in the spring. It worked on the center track cams on my Admiral and I can only imagine it will work better on a conventional Binary cammed bow or any other cam system for that matter. There is an incredible amount of force in those cables at full draw and it's transfered to the riser in two planes with a fixed roller guard. Much less on a bow with a conventional cable rod and slide, only one plane and laterally the cable rod can flex some to reduce the amount actually applied to the riser in the form of torque.
> 
> I'm concerned though wheather this new flexing guard will be adjustable. Preload requirements will be different for different draw weights and fletching sizes. With my spring loaded roller guard there was no added noise or vibration, only lateral cable torque reduction that you could see on the target and between the cables and the arrow shaft at full draw.
> 
> ...


Now you are on the same path as me. One thing that Bowtech hasn't done in the past 4 years is do all of their homework and every year they learn through the customer that they didn't see everything coming. You have 2 designs in your thread. One that is spring loaded. This one will reduce oscilations with the spring, it looks pretty beefy in the pics. Your other design looks more like the one in the video. How did that one perform?

Up until this year I have enjoyed the new bows that BT has brought to the table. Not all of them but the target models. This year they failed miserably and I am assuming that R&D has been real busy. I know the guy that spends countless hours looking over every patent out there for loop holes has been. And they most likely want to stay on track with what they thought was a great design this year. Heck the Admiral may be their biggest selling bow ever. But from what was released, I (just my opinion) don't think that a flexable cable guard is the answer. I could be wrong and when it comes out and I put it through it's paces if it's shooting great then I will be the first to praise it. You have seen what the shoot through did for a flexing riser. Maybe just maybe a flexing cable guard will do the same. I just want a bow that hits what I'm aiming at and this year I don't care who makes that bow. :wink:


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> You're missing the point. Of course everything moves. Why or what is the big advantage of having a cable guard made to have a spring board action. Why have it flex more than a bar already does. I'm trying to see the advantage and your spouting basics. Only an idiot would argue stabilizrs and balancing. Not even part of the question.
> 
> So here is the question. Why have a cable guard built to flex in and out? What are the advantages? I see the disadvantages. Or is it a gimick that will serve no real practical purpose. If it is there to reduce cam lean, it's not necessary unless they have a design this year that has way too much lean. And as the laws of physics go, what will reduce the oscilations? It's obviously not rigid and there is no stopper. Like I said until it comes out and is seen in person it's only speculation that is what is going to be on the bow. What we have seen is only prototype and may or may not even end up on the bow.
> 
> I specialize in making Bowtechs shoot better. When I see something new I like to know why it's there and what it's advantage is.


Maybe the advantage is removing side load on the cables. Any added vibration (you're assuming there will be) may well be a non-issue. I must apologize for the basic reply. As an engineer you must find it maddening.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> Maybe the advantage is removing side load on the cables. Any added vibration (you're assuming there will be) may well be a non-issue. I must apologize for the basic reply. As an engineer you must find it maddening.


Exactly. :tongue::tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

"Now you are on the same path as me. One thing that Bowtech hasn't done in the past 4 years is do all of their homework and every year they learn through the customer that they didn't see everything coming. You have 2 designs in your thread. One that is spring loaded. This one will reduce oscilations with the spring, it looks pretty beefy in the pics. Your other design looks more like the one in the video. How did that one perform?"

The flexing roller bracket that I made from a piece of bow limb didn't work because it was turned the wrong way. When mounted on the bow with the same roller orientation as the factory bracket, going to full draw made it flex out and away from the arrow shaft. This was the opposite of what I thought it would do. 
I can see that if it was turned around, the linear forces that overtook the lateral forces would bend the rollers inward towards the arrow and acheive the intended function and reduce riser torque. I couldn't turn this bracket around and mount it in the same location because the rollers would be WAY out and away from the arrow's path. It actually needed to be mounted on the inside of the riser.
I think this will work very well and if the arrow's point, string and sight pins all align for EVERYONE, it will be a sign that it does indeed work well.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

But looking at the specs, it looks like a very shootable fast bow. Probably very smooth drawing considering the speeds. I know i will hear left and right about how bowtech sucks because the monster and blah blah blah are faster, they can't make a fast bow.. Just wait, they will miss the entire point!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

*I can't wait too shoot this Bow!*

I hope too shoot one soon! I Heard it was a smooth draw! I like my Admiral alot ! Keep up the good work R&D!:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Yep and they are not built to be the fastest thing out


Is this a hit that these are not the speed bows?


Soooooooooo????????????????


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

All I want is to have all the info on target bows, not just talk about a bow we only know the shadow and some numbers.

I want more info, and I'm eager to recieve it


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone know when they will put out this bow? Would really like to see a good photo of this, and the other new releases.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

When is it available ??? 2or3 weeks. Is Draw Cycle Smooth??


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

SOON. sooner than you think:zip::wink:


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Jhorne said:


> Yep, but it's not a 2 cam.


its a binary cam.. same difference.. to me.


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

Mr. Burns said:


> SOON. sooner than you think:zip::wink:


Spill em'!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Now you are on the same path as me. One thing that Bowtech hasn't done in the past 4 years is do all of their homework and every year they learn through the customer that they didn't see everything coming. You have 2 designs in your thread. One that is spring loaded. This one will reduce oscilations with the spring, it looks pretty beefy in the pics. Your other design looks more like the one in the video. How did that one perform?
> 
> Up until this year I have enjoyed the new bows that BT has brought to the table. Not all of them but the target models. This year they failed miserably and I am assuming that R&D has been real busy. I know the guy that spends countless hours looking over every patent out there for loop holes has been. And they most likely want to stay on track with what they thought was a great design this year. Heck the Admiral may be their biggest selling bow ever. But from what was released, I (just my opinion) don't think that a flexable cable guard is the answer. I could be wrong and when it comes out and I put it through it's paces if it's shooting great then I will be the first to praise it. You have seen what the shoot through did for a flexing riser. Maybe just maybe a flexing cable guard will do the same. *I just want a bow that hits what I'm aiming at and this year I don't care who makes that bow.* :wink:


Then buy something that has been proven over time. Get a Hoyt or do I dare say it, a Mathews.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Jared Les said:


> Then buy something that has been proven over time. Get a Hoyt or do I dare say it, a Mathews.


It will be whatever it is. It could very well be a Bowtech. I really don't care. It will fit like a glove though. If not I still have my Commander. :wink:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I tipped over a little 4X4 buck this morning with my shoot through Admiral. He never knew what hit him! I hope the new 2010 bows are as quiet at this bow with as good of arrow flight that I'm getting now:thumbs_up

Then again, I'm not sure I want to spend another $750.00 to shoot deer at 7 yards... Those calls still work like last year and the previous 36 years:wink:


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone notice how the axles do not go through the limbs. There is no hole drilled in this bows limbs.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Buckeye Bowsmith said:


> Anyone notice how the axles do not go through the limbs. There is no hole drilled in this bows limbs.



You are correct but the cool part is what you can't see


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

and a little birdie told me that this bow draws like the Liberty in the solocam (Freedom Cam) variety....:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Buckeye Bowsmith said:


> and a little birdie told me that this bow draws like the Liberty in the solocam (Freedom Cam) variety....:darkbeer:



Like the Tribute with smooth mods


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Crackers said:


> You are correct but the cool part is what you can't see


how does this work?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Mr. Burns said:


> how does this work?



Gears


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

Crackers said:


> Like the Tribute with smooth mods


Ok now my interest is perked...:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Neuralgia said:


> I wanted something with LONG ATA
> 
> I couldn't care much about speed... unfortunately I'm only in that 5% of the market.


Me too. I'm in the same 5%:angry: I'd like all the technology with the forgiveness options of a shooter's bow.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Crackers said:


> Gears


sounds like too many moving parts for me. 

I think i will stick with Hoyt


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mr. Burns said:


> sounds like too many moving parts for me.
> 
> I think i will stick with Hoyt


Haha, yeah. For two weeks? What happened to your Parker?


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Neuralgia said:


> Then I'm sold.


me too


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Tmaziarz said:


> 32 5/8 a little short ATA for me.
> 
> I'll be looking for an ATA between 35 and 37
> 
> ...


Yeah, Thats wamsayin!


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

wdriver said:


> *Yeah. Let's see a 35" or 36" Destroyer.:thumbs_up*


Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah! What they said!!! LONGER ATA!!! (BTW, guess what sells me on a new bow... speed or smoothdrawaccuracy?)


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Mikegb88 said:


> Haha, yeah. For two weeks? What happened to your Parker?


I shot the new hoyts!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Mr. Burns said:


> I shot the new hoyts!


Traitor....


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Traitor....


what can i say?! felt better in the hand, and the whole works! felt like it was shooting better for me!


----------



## TeamMathews1030 (Apr 13, 2008)

Heard they copied Mathews Cam for the Monster.......





bcazewell said:


> Just stumbled across this on youtube. Bowtech "Destroyer" Any ideas?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh8-q0l4XxQ


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> I hope your kidding, you really think they will have ther IBO on the limbs on at the pro shops


Lol, got crow?


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

TeamMathews1030 said:


> Heard they copied Mathews Cam for the Monster.......


Heard a lot of pathetic rumors that aren't true.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

TeamMathews1030 said:


> Heard they copied Mathews Cam for the Monster.......


:doh:


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

kbp8928 said:


> how come non of you bowtechies are not complaining about the 6" brace? hmmmmmmm strange its ok for BT to do it for speed but not other companies.


im only in my second year bow hunting and my 09 82nd has a 6" bh. i shoot the bow just fine. why does everyone make such a big deal about bh? i dont get it.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Feed Back*

I talked my dad in new york the other day and the dealer their said they were having problems with the destroyer. Not sure what issues are but i know the dealer shoots bowtechs so I don't think he was trying to steer him to another company. I will try and find out what the issues are.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

cassellm said:


> I talked my dad in new york the other day and the dealer their said they were having problems with the destroyer. Not sure what issues are but i know the dealer shoots bowtechs so I don't think he was trying to steer him to another company. I will try and find out what the issues are.


ya im sure there having tons of problems with a bow that hasnt hit the storefront yet

go stir the pot somewhere else the mathews or elite forum seems like a good place for you


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Like the Tribute with smooth mods


if they can get a bow that shoots 350 and draws like a tribute everyone that shoots one will want one should be an amazing bow realy looking forward to it


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

Yo archerykid12 this was honest feedback not meant to stir anything. I shoot an Allegiance myself and have no reason to stab Bowtech. At amost 50 years old I have better things to do than play archery talk games....just relaying what I was told and am curious myself to see if its legite or not. PS Iam also a 25 year vet so support don't bash.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

cassellm said:


> Yo archerykid12 this was honest feedback not meant to stir anything. I shoot an Allegiance myself and have no reason to stab Bowtech. At amost 50 years old I have better things to do than play archery talk games....just relaying what I was told and am curious myself to see if its legite or not. PS Iam also a 25 year vet so support don't bash.


 just wondering how you got some rumors on a bow that hasnt hit the shelves yet and hardly any have even been shot dont know how there can be problems


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Call Yourself*

The shop is "Bowhunters Plus...518-843-5500. Feedback was told from them to my Dad so feel free to call them and ask them...I plan on calling myself.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

cassellm said:


> The shop is "Bowhunters Plus...518-843-5500. Feedback was told from them to my Dad so feel free to call them and ask them...I plan on calling myself.



lets get this straight i understand your point on this just dont know how the dealer heard they were haveing problems with thats all im wondering just dont understand how thats possible


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

cassellm said:


> The shop is "Bowhunters Plus...518-843-5500. Feedback was told from them to my Dad so feel free to call them and ask them...I plan on calling myself.


After you call, let us know what comes of it. It is true that the bow hasn't been released yet so I doubt your dealer has one. 

I bet Crackers has one though.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

cassellm said:


> I talked my dad in new york the other day and the dealer their said they were having problems with the destroyer. Not sure what issues are but i know the dealer shoots bowtechs so I don't think he was trying to steer him to another company. I will try and find out what the issues are.


This is 100% false and don't worry, will be looked into. There has been over 200,000 test shots fired from these Destroyers without issue. Either your dad is misinforming you or the "dealer" wants to push another brand.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

fletched said:


> After you call, let us know what comes of it. It is true that the bow hasn't been released yet so I doubt your dealer has one.
> 
> I bet Crackers has one though.


I'll take that bet. As of right now. :smile:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

6 or 7 pages before anyone ever saw the darn thing lol


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Destroyer*

Again this is what was relayed to me and it could be my dad misunderstood because the dealer is pretty cool. Either way I wasn't trying to stir the pot. Besides with the price of the new bows at a time when money is tough they ought to shoot themselves.


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

*Shop*

I have been to the shop in question a few times. Good guys but they are Mathews guys who happen to also sell Bowtech.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Destroyer*

I called the shop today and stand corrected. Gentlemen on the phone stated they do not have them in and that he has not received any feedback on them. My appolgies. Maybe my dad misunderstood...at 73 his hearing is not so good.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Masterkiller said:


> Lol, got crow?


Yeah I remembered writing that and figured I would get called on it eventually
Oh well I ate it


----------



## rampant_lion75 (Jun 4, 2007)

Masterkiller said:


> Those cheesy limb decals take away from it IMO.
> 
> Really, who wants a giant DESTROYER decal with the bows speed rating plastered from one end to the other? Just makes it look cheap.
> 
> If I test drive one and like it, that'll be the first thing to come off


I ordered mine the other day. I love the way the bow shoots, but I do hate 3 things about it. That sticker you talked about, the new camo, and the cheap ass plastic handle they put on it. Bowtech just put out a $900 bow with some of the best inovations I've ever seen and then stuck a 50cent handle on it. They should be ashamed! I'll get another handle to put on mine.


----------



## archer1414 (Jun 2, 2010)

*one bad bow*

i use to shoot bear then went to high country then bowtech and went to a mathews reezen. why? dont ask! but i just bought the destroyer 350 and i have to say after 33 years of shooting, this bows rocks out!!!!!!!!! im at 64 lbs. 29.5 in draw.with peep sight, string loop, kisser putten. shooting a 325 gr easten flatliner at 325 fps and its smooth to draw and quiter than mathews could wish to be and its more accurate than my reezen with a 6 in brace i wouldnt hesite a 50 yd shoot with this beast i have to give it to bowtech and im not a brand favorite. this thing just works to well sorry for the deer out there advantage bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## archer1414 (Jun 2, 2010)

*forgot the best part*

my 15 yrd pin shoots 2in low at 35yds so set it and forget it. sight in at 20yds and out to 35yds u dont even need to care how for your deer is put it in the center of the kill zone and let it fly just stay steady and backstraps for dinner oh ya .


----------

